# Motorway service overnight stops



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anybody have a list of UK motorway or major road service stations that allow an overnight stop?

Are these generally considered safe?

We see these as a handy place to get some sleep when travelling long distances in the UK


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

AFAIK all motorway service areas permit overnighting at a cost  

You are supposed to buy a ticket for stays over 2 hours up to a max of 24; don't stay in the lorry area as you may get charged the lorry rate.

I have often done this as traffic noise doesn't disturb me at all; obviously some service areas are better than others and I would guess somewhere on the web there is a database with a grading system but I'm sorry I don't have a link


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorway*

Hi

I have stayed at a few in the last year - and have not paid a penny!

At Maidstone the cashier did not know how to process the fee.

Some charge say £10 to include a meal voucher.

You can also ask nicely at Little Chefs. Have a meal - two for one of course via www.little-chef.co.uk and mention you need to park. They put me round the back.

Here are some links

http://www.moto-way.com/
http://www.welcomebreak.co.uk/
http://www.roadchef.com/

Russell

PS If there is space I prefer to be in the lorry area. Make the driver next door a cuppa etc... We did this in France and Switzerland!


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Motorway*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> You can also ask nicely at Little Chefs. Have a meal - two for one of course via www.little-chef.co.uk......


Russell - does this mean a double portion for you or one each for you and Oscar? :wink:

Paul


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a suggestion but what about having a list on here of members who could offer an overnight site in their driveway or whatever in case of emergency like arriving too late to get into the Park and Ride at Canterbury?!

On another theme for 'overnighting', being a 'fair weather' only motorhomer as far as sleeping in the RV is concerned, I have just booked Travelodge rooms for the price of £26 and £15 a night! (The £15 one is in January). They are both in family rooms that sleep up to 3 adults and 1 child plus the dog. I will only be taking my night attire into the room as my other clothes etc will be in the RV parked outside.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> I will only be taking my night attire into the room as my other clothes etc will be in the RV parked outside.


Moderaters,Linda,Ollie,Paul, Keith.Have you seen this!!!!!! cant somone remove this thread, take his RV off him, Nuke turn his crown upside down AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
Geo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Geo

Leave Invicta - better known to her friends as Peggy alone ya big Mot Man :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

PS Geo

Yer only jealous because she has an RV   

stew


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I have thought about it. But the reallity is you usally costs you £12 to stay in a busy lorry park that stinks of ****. 

Not good value for money IMO.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

We sometimes use them when they are more convenient than campsites.

For example recently we stopped at the services off the motorway near Gatwick when dropping our son off early in the morning. 

The area for caravans was at the back of the services away from lorries and was quite pleasant. It cost a few pounds, can't remember how many but is was easy access and easy away.

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think anybody who drives an RV and then uses a travel lodge should be reported to the RV police. Must be a law against it.

I can sleep in my own bed, not one that some grubby erk, slept in the night before, and know the skid marks on the sheets are mine. 8O 

Peterborough services, in front of the travel inn, doesn't stink of ****, £7 I think per night, as far as I know all m/way service stations can be slept in, we usually go in the coach park if we are solo or with the lorries if towing. Always seems safe enough, haven't been gassed yet :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for coming to my defence Stew!!!!

I am, as he has so rightly explained, of the female gender, my real name being Peggy. 

As for sleeping in a bed used by someone else in a Travelodge, the worst place I did this was in a 4* hotel on the Brighton seafront whose name begins with M. The room was filthy, very noisy and -wait for it- a spring was poking right up through the mattress! 

I have always found Travelodge rooms to be clean as are the mattresses and bed linen I inspect on my arrival! As a chronic back pain sufferer, I personally take my memory foam mattress with its built in duvet to sleep on and in wherever I go these days.

As far as sleeping in your own bed Olley whatever would you do if you landed up in a hospital bed ?!?! I have seen many of these covered in you know what and today's staff don't have time to clean them properly between all the 'hot bedding' that goes on now in our hospitals.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Motorway*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have stayed at a few in the last year - and have not paid a penny!
> 
> At Maidstone the cashier did not know how to process the fee.


Huh, pity she wasn't on duty the two times that I have stayed there this year and paid £8  , however this includes a £2 voucher against brekkie.

However I have finally found Marine Parade in Dover so am unlikely to stay there again


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Invicta said:


> As far as sleeping in your own bed Olley whatever would you do if you landed up in a hospital bed ?!?!


I have, didn't care what state the bed was in :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Spent two very comfortable nights in the Travelodge near Bicester, 3 adults, 1 child and a large Labrador dog with plenty of room in the car park for the RV-all for the cost of £26 per night. I inspected the room before we de camped-no problems except more bed linen was needed. We got this from reception with no problems. 

We kept all our clothes in the RV and made a very quick exit from the Travelodge car park in the morning as the M40 was closed causing a major holdup. We got to the hotel where the wedding we were attending was to take place in plenty of time via a B road then got ready in the RV. All very civilised I felt! 

Those of the wedding guests who spent £70 per night B & B at the hotel at which the wedding we attended took place, had very disturbed nights. Fire alarms going off and a disco that went on long into the wee small hours.

Next month's stay in the Travelodge at Tamworth when we attend my grandson's passing out parade travelling in the RV, will be even cheaper-£15 per night for a family room!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry, if I appear thick but someone help me out here please.... 

Surely you either take the car to the hotel and not take a vehicle that does less than 10mpg. Or sleep in the RV. ](*,)


----------



## 101503 (Oct 22, 2006)

We have stayed at Strensham, north bound on a few occasions. It is a bit of a trade off between the convenience and cost - about £12 with no meal voucher. We we're advised that someone tours the car park during the night to check on tickets and that we couldn't use the gas to make a cuppa!?! Saying that though the facilities were spotless and we felt quite safe.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

jennyj said:


> We have stayed at Strensham, north bound on a few occasions. It is a bit of a trade off between the convenience and cost - about £12 with no meal voucher. We we're advised that someone tours the car park during the night to check on tickets and that we couldn't use the gas to make a cuppa!?! Saying that though the facilities were spotless and we felt quite safe.


Does anyone actually stick to the 'no cuppa rule'?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have stayed on a few m/way service areas. The only time we felt unsafe was when we were cheek by jowel with caravanners and motorhomers. Personally I'd rather be in a lorry park with nice big,friendly,hairy truck drivers around us. At Goodwick last month the lorries even parked protectively round us and another motorhome. We didn't even hear them drive off to board the ferry to Ireland at 0300.


----------

